# Craftsman Table saw problem



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*I have a Craftsman Model #152.221140 10" table saw. It's about seven years old. All of a sudden it will not run at full speed. I checked the 220 volt power supply, and the motor is receiving 2 full voltage. The instruction manual indicates that one or both capacitors could be the issue. It seems that the motor has one for start up and one for running. I don't know much about capacitors other than I believe they store power. Is it possible to check the capacitors to see if they are bad? If so, how would one go about it? *


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dan, 

Question: Is this a direct drive or a belt drive saw? If so it will make the recommendation much easier. If you continue to use the saw in it's current condition, you will eventually damage the windings. I recommend removing the motor and taking it to a competent motor rebuilding shop. They will have both the equipment to test the capacitors and the replacements required to get you back up to speed. 

Bob C.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan,

We need more information, please expand on the results of powering up the saw in more depth. That said single phase motors have some sort of start switch, generally it’s a centrifugal mechanical switch but it could be an electronic switch to. If either the start switch or start capacitor is damaged the motor will attempt to start but labor doing so and never spin up to full rpm eventually tripping an internal overload (these can be manual or auto reset). The motor will hummmmm louder than normal when starting and spin slowly until the overload switch heats up and opens the circuit shutting down the motor. 

Capacitors can be checked with the proper testing equipment or tool; generally a physical inspection of the capacitor will reveal any damage.

Start switches usually fail from pitted or damaged points or contacts, sometimes the mechanical components fail, again a physical inspection will reveal damage.

A run capacitor failure would generally allow the motor to spin up normally and then a drop in rpm and noise level will be notable.

Michael


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a bandsaw that used to get sawdust in the centrifugal mechanical switch. Blowing it clear with the compressor usually got it going again. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 30 year old 9" Sears direct drive, did the same thing. Thought I was going to get a new saw. After setting a day and had a chance to cool down, ran like new. Darn!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep the sawdust off the switch.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Mike has hit it closely. The saw will start but labor to get up speed.* * I will have an opportunity to open up the capacitor box, on top of the motor, tomorrow. When I opened up the cabinet, it was full with sawdust. It seems that the vacuum pipe was clogged and not removing the sawdust from the cabinet. That coupled with the 100 degree temps we've been having may have contributed to the demise of the capcitors. Hopefully it is only the capacitors and not the motor. It's about $25.00 compared to $350.00*


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan,

Sounds you have a belt driven saw, the cabinet comment made me think so. Any way I’d remove the motor and clean it thoroughly with compressed air. Then inspect the capacitors, capacitors are less than $10.00 in most cases for a small motor like were discussing. If you don’t find a notably bad capacitor and you don’t feel comfortable breaking the motor end bell down transport it to a motor rewinding/repair shop. They can fix it for a minimal fee providing it doesn’t require rewinding. In any case these motors are pretty much generic and any suitable replacement will work, Grainger’s is a good source for replacement motors and it will be a far cry cheaper than the $350.00 you suggested me thinks.

Michael


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thanks Mike. Yes, it is a belt driven saw. I was able to get the motor out to inspect the capacitors. From their outward appearance they look fine. However, I will order two new capacitors as a starting point. It's worth the twenty five dollar investment. I blew all of the dust I could, out of the motor, of which there was minimal, as this motor has no vent openings.* *The belt is clean, no glazing. *


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Update on the situation. New capacitors arrived today. Installed them on the motor, then re-installed the motor into the cabinet. Easier said than done. Anyway, it's all back together and running fine. Thanks for everyones concern and input.*


----------



## KentEstep (11 mo ago)

To the OP.

Found your post from 2008 about the Craftsman Table Saw capacitors. I recently picked up a used saw for cheap, but the capacitors had been removed. I found the size for the start capacitor, but haven't found any information about the run capacitor. If you still have the saw and could give the size for the Run capacitor, I would really appreciate it.


----------

